# H-E-L-P



## MultiHitch (Mar 6, 2004)

This is going to sound strange - but I get roped into doing things for people trying to be nice. It started with my air conditioner repair man, Roger, whose 80 y.o. Dad bought a mini horse. A gelding.

The horse is not the companion he was wanting - so - yours truly has commited herself to picking up the horse and trying to sell him for his dad.

He wants an older mini mule for a pet. Please keep in mind that he's in his 80's and just wants a companion to feed and brush and pet. He's got 5 acres, 3.5 under fence.

I am planning a trip (if you read the forum - it's the "Weekend Warrior" post) from OK through KS, NE, IA, MN, WI, IL, northern IN, MI, OH, KY, TN, AR, and back to Oklahoma. I could pick one up for him if there's anyone out there who has one available.

Please send me a PM (so as not to violate the forum rules). If nothing else some info on these little fellows. THANKS


----------



## MultiHitch (Mar 8, 2004)

I forgot to mention that he knows he will need to pay $$ for the mini mule. I just read my post and it doesn't mention the payment.


----------

